# Lensrentals.com Launches New Web Site



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

```
Our friends at <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/">Lensrentals.com</a> have launched a new website this morning for your renting pleasure.</p>
<p>Lensrentals.com currently has a fall special. You can rent one lens and get a second one at 50% off by using the coupon code <em><strong>FALLROGO </strong></em>by November 22, 2016.</p>
<blockquote><p><em>Valid for orders placed through 11/8-11/22/16. Discount applies to the 2nd most expensive item.</em></p></blockquote>
<p><a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/">Check out the new site</a> and take advantage of the promotion.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

